# اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه لا .....!!



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أتعلمون ماهي المرأة ؟؟؟؟

المرأه هذه الورده الجميله 

وهذا الكائن الرقيق الذي لايمكن لأي رجل أن يعيش من دونه 

كيف تسكن هذا القلب الحنون الذي هو أغلى ما لديها

وكيف تفهم أحاسيسها ومشاعرها التي هي نهر

من العطاء والحب والمعاني الجميله 

برأيي لا يتم ذلك الا عن طريق لاءات !! نعم لاءات الحب ​
وهي التي يجب أن تكون خطوطا ً عريضه في أي علاقه حب ناجحه

*ღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღ *
​
لا تفترض أنها تتصرف 
كما تتصرف انت لأنها تختلف عنك .


لا تهملها وامنحها الحب والعطف والأمان
لأنها بطبيعتها تحتاج اليها .


لا تستهين بشكواها فهي تبحث دائما 
عمن يشعرها بأنه ملاذها الآمن 


لا تبخل عليها بالهدايا والخروج من حين لأخر
فهي لاتحب الزوج البخيل 
​


*ღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღ *
​لا تغفل عن ابراز غيرتك عليها
فهذا يرضي أنوثتها 


لا تنس التغزل بها 
حتى ترضي غرورها 


لا تظهر عيوبها بشكل صحيح 
فهي لاتحب النقد 


لا تهملها لأن المراه
تحب من يستمع اليها 
​


*ღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღ *
​لا تخنها .. فان أصعب شئ على المرأه
خيانه الحبيب 


لا تستهزء بها أو بمشاعرها
لأنها كائن رقيق لايتحمل التجريح 



لا تخذلها فهي بحاجه دائمه الى شخص تثق به 
وتعتمد عليه حتى تشعر بالراحه 


لا تهمل في واجباتك ووعودك فتحقيق هذا 
يشعرها بحبك لها 
​*ღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღ *

​لا تستخف باقتراحاتها لحل المشاكل التي تواجهكما 
فهذا يشعرها بعدم أهميتها 


لا تنظر الى غيرها 
فهذا أكبر جرح لكرامتها 


لا تتدخل كثيرا في شؤونها الخاصه وامنحها الثقه 
فان هذا يشعرها بانها ملكه متوجه داخل قلبك


لا تكن لها مجرد حبيب
بل يجب أن تكون لها كل شئ 


لا تهتم لمشاعرها اذا كانت جنبك فقط 
أجعلها تشعر أنها المرأه الوحيده في حيااااتك

*ღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღღ♥ღ*
​


----------



## twety (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميييييييل بامانه خالص*
*هبعته لخطيبى بقى*
*ههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر وياريت بجد كل الرجال يعملوا كده*
*ويتعلموا من الموضوع فن المعامله معنا*
*هههههههههه ميرسى يا احلى يويو *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*






			لا تفترض أنها تتصرف
كما تتصرف انت لأنها تختلف عنك .


لا تستهين بشكواها فهي تبحث دائما
عمن يشعرها بأنه ملاذها الآمن


لا تظهر عيوبها بشكل صحيح
فهي لاتحب النقد



لا تتدخل كثيرا في شؤونها الخاصه وامنحها الثقه
فان هذا يشعرها بانها ملكه متوجه داخل قلبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...



مييييييييييييه ميييييييييييييه يا بت يا يويو
هو دة الكلام الا ملهوش حل بجد
ميرسى مرايه وياريتك تكترى من المواضيع الجامدة دى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جمييل 
ميرسى ليكى كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييل بامانه خالص*
> *هبعته لخطيبى بقى*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> ...


 
يا حبيبتى اكيد انتى مش محتاجة تبعتى لخطيبك الموضوع

لان اكيد اللي معاه قمر زي تويتى مش ممكن يزعله ابدا

بس عشان يتعلموا قدمهم سنيييييييييييييييين اصله فن صعب اوي

نورررررتي بجد ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *
> 
> 
> مييييييييييييه ميييييييييييييه يا بت يا يويو
> ...


 

هههههههههههههههه 

حاضر ياقمر هنعمل كورسات معاملة بس هما يسمعوا

ده مفيش ولا واحد دخل الموضوع

تفتكري الكلام مش عاجبهم؟

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياكيري

ربنا معاكي دائما ياقمر

ونعلم الاخريين مع بعض  كيف يتقننون ذلك الفن​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل ​*
> _*ميرسى ليكى كتيير*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياسندريلا

نوررررررررررتى ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما​


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي النصائح الغالية
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ومين يسمع بقي
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا سكره علي الموضوع
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## youhnna (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه دة يويو 17 لا
حراااااااااام عليكى
اقولك ايه فى لارقم 18 وهى
لالالا لكل لائتك
ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## vetaa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*فين اللى يفهم ويقدر بقى يا بنتى*
*هههههه*

*بجد جامد*
*ميرسى يا سكرة*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*هى دى العلاقه كما يجب أن تكون بين الأثنان

شكرا للموضوع الرائع


أم النور تباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2009)

التفاهم  وشعور الطرفين باحتياج الاخر
دليل على عمق المحبة بين الطرفين
موضوع جميل يوستيكا


----------



## Alexander.t (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع رائع جدا بجد يا يوستيكا*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي النصائح الغالية*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 

نورررررت يا ماجد

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يا باشا

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ومين يسمع بقي
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يا سكره علي الموضوع
> ...


 

كل من له اذان للسمع هيسمع يافينا

ولا ماسمعوش نعلى صوتنا شوية مش مشكلة يعنى

بجد نورررتى موضوعي ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

youhnna قال:


> *ايه دة يويو 17 لا​*
> *حراااااااااام عليكى*
> *اقولك ايه فى لارقم 18 وهى*
> *لالالا لكل لائتك*
> ...


 

:smil8:

يا ساتر يارب حتى اللأت بتعدوها علينا

انا اللا عند بوواحدة عندك بتلاتة

طب اللا ال 19

لا تعليق على قهر الرجل للمرأة

هه

بجد يا باشا نورررت ومشاركتك لذيذة اوي

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *فين اللى يفهم ويقدر بقى يا بنتى*
> *هههههه*
> 
> *بجد جامد*
> *ميرسى يا سكرة*


 

يافيتوس يا حبيبتى التكرار يعلم الشطار

ومع التكرار الكل هيفهم ويقدر بس احنا نزود الحملة شوية

نوررررتينى بجد ياقمر وفرحانة كتير بمشاركتك الحلوة دي

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *هى دى العلاقه كما يجب أن تكون بين الأثنان​*
> 
> *شكرا للموضوع الرائع*​
> 
> ...


 

يحيا العدل

وشهد شاهد من اهلها

بجد مررررسي كتير لحضرتك استاذي النهيسي

ولمشاركة حضرتك المميزة

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> التفاهم وشعور الطرفين باحتياج الاخر
> دليل على عمق المحبة بين الطرفين
> موضوع جميل يوستيكا


 

فعلا يا استاذي التفاهم اساس النجاح

نشكر المسيح ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك

نوررررت كتبير بتلك المشاركة المميزة

ربنا مع حضرتك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (21 سبتمبر 2009)

mina elbatal قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا بجد يا يوستيكا*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك يامينا

نورررت في الشوية الصغيرين دول

ربنا معاك دائما يا باشا ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلو اوووي *
*الكلام دا كله صح فعلا *
*مير ي يا يوستيكا *
*تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


----------



## maro sweety (22 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع حلووووو اووووووى


----------



## العجايبي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل
تسلمى ايدكى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *حلو اوووي *
> 
> *الكلام دا كله صح فعلا *
> *مير ي يا يوستيكا *
> *تسلم ايدك يا قمر*​


 

مررررررسي ليكي كتير يا ميرو

نوررررتي ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

maro sweety قال:


> موضوع حلووووو اووووووى


 

ثانكس يا مارووو

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك ياقمر

ربنا معاكي دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (22 سبتمبر 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *موضوع جميل​*
> *تسلمى ايدكى *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 


ثانكس يا باشا

نشكر ربنا ان الموضوع عجبك

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*جميل يا يوستيكا*
*تسلم ايديكى يا استاذة*
*ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


----------



## yousteka (30 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *جميل يا يوستيكا*
> 
> *تسلم ايديكى يا استاذة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك محبتك*​


 

ثانكس يا دكتور

نوررررررررررت الموضوع بردك المشجع ده

ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

أتعلمون ماهي المرأة ؟؟؟؟

المرأه هذه الورده الجميله 

وهذا الكائن الرقيق الذي لايمكن لأي رجل أن يعيش من دونه 

كيف تسكن هذا القلب الحنون الذي هو أغلى ما  لديها

وكيف  تفهم أحاسيسها ومشاعرها التي هي نهر

من العطاء والحب والمعاني الجميله 

برأيي لا يتم ذلك الا عن طريق لاءات !! نعم  لاءات الحب ​

وهي التي  يجب أن تكون خطوطا ً عريضه في أي علاقه حب ناجحه
​
​

لا تفترض أنها تتصرف 
كما تتصرف انت لأنها تختلف عنك .


لا تهملها وامنحها الحب والعطف  والأمان
لأنها  بطبيعتها تحتاج اليها .


لا تستهين بشكواها فهي تبحث دائما 
عمن يشعرها بأنه ملاذها الآمن 


لا تبخل عليها بالهدايا والخروج  من حين لأخر
فهي لاتحب الزوج البخيل 
​





​
لا تغفل عن ابراز غيرتك عليها
فهذا يرضي أنوثتها 


لا تنس التغزل بها 
حتى ترضي غرورها 


لا تظهر عيوبها بشكل صحيح 
فهي لاتحب النقد 


لا تهملها لأن المراه
تحب من يستمع اليها 
​





​
لا تخنها .. فان أصعب شئ على المرأه
خيانه الحبيب 


لا تستهزء بها أو بمشاعرها
لأنها كائن رقيق لايتحمل التجريح 



لا تخذلها فهي بحاجه دائمه الى  شخص تثق به 
وتعتمد  عليه حتى تشعر بالراحه 


لا تهمل في واجباتك ووعودك فتحقيق هذا 
يشعرها بحبك لها 
​

​
لا تستخف باقتراحاتها لحل المشاكل التي  تواجهكما 
فهذا  يشعرها بعدم أهميتها 


لا تنظر الى غيرها 
فهذا أكبر جرح لكرامتها 


لا تتدخل كثيرا في شؤونها الخاصه  وامنحها الثقه 
فان  هذا يشعرها بانها ملكه متوجه داخل قلبك


لا تكن لها مجرد حبيب
بل يجب أن تكون لها كل شئ 


لا تهتم لمشاعرها اذا كانت جنبك  فقط 
أجعلها  تشعر أنها المرأه الوحيده في حيااااتك​


----------



## mora22 (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

ياواد يا جااااااااااااااااامد انت هتعمل كده مع خطبيتك او مراتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لالالالالالالالا​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
رينا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*رائع جداااا يا مينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*موضوع جميل مينا*
*بس ابقا كبر الخط*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

_*موضوع جميل جداا

تسلم ايديك

وربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



mora22 قال:


> ياواد يا جااااااااااااااااامد انت هتعمل كده مع خطبيتك او مراتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اكيد لالالالالالالالا​


:94:
يارب...طول عمرها خمس سنين كمان علشان تعرف هعمل مع خطيبتى كدا والا لا ههههههههه
:smi411:
شكرا مورا لمرورك ربنا يكتر من امثالك يارب
​


----------



## Mason (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*



لا تهملها لأن المراه
تحب من يستمع اليها 



أنقر للتوسيع...

 
موضوع جميل جداااااااااا
ميرسى ليك*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



mana_mana قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> رينا يبارك حياتك​


نورتى مانا بمرورك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



كليمو قال:


> *رائع جداااا يا مينا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ...


شكرا كليمو لمرورك
ربنلا يعوضك
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*اااااااايه يا مينا !!!!!
أنت عامل الموضوع ده للمفتحييييين بس ولا ايه 
ههههههه
يابنى كبر الخط حبه 
راعى اللى زيى كده 
ههههههه
جميل موضوعك يا مينا 
وهأبقى أقوووله لا على طول سمعا كلامك
ولو كلمنى هبعته ليك بقى ههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع جميل مينا*
> *بس ابقا كبر الخط*​



بخيل بقا خايف على الحبر ليخلص هههههههه

شكرا روكا لمرورك

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## joy rufaeel (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

الموضوع جميل بجد ومحدد وواضح ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك
بس تعرف الأجمل ان انت بترد على اللى بيرد ودى حاجة حلوة أووووووووووووووى معنى كدة انك مهتم بكلامهم مش مجرد ردود وخلاص
وميرسى ليك مرة تانية


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اااااااايه يا مينا !!!!!
> أنت عامل الموضوع ده للمفتحييييين بس ولا ايه
> ههههههه
> يابنى كبر الخط حبه
> ...


تدفعى كااااام 

وبعد كدا المفروض البنات تدخل تقول وشكرا وخلاص

موش كفايه بشكر فيكوا  هههههههه

اه يا مرمر هتبقى تقولى لجوزك لا على طول

شكلك اكتفيتى يالعنوان

انا الغلطان هبقى اكتب بخط 5  و *  Bold * كمان

بس لو جانى هقوله اقرا الموضوع كله هههههههه

شكرا مرمر لمرورك


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



joy rufaeel قال:


> الموضوع جميل بجد ومحدد وواضح ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى ليك
> بس تعرف الأجمل ان انت بترد على اللى بيرد ودى حاجة حلوة أووووووووووووووى معنى كدة انك مهتم بكلامهم مش مجرد ردود وخلاص
> وميرسى ليك مرة تانية



نورتى جووووى بمرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mora22 (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



hero mena gerges قال:


> :94:
> يارب...طول عمرها خمس سنين كمان علشان تعرف هعمل مع خطيبتى كدا والا لا ههههههههه
> :smi411:
> شكرا مورا لمرورك ربنا يكتر من امثالك يارب
> ...


----------



## joy rufaeel (25 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

مش بقولك الأجمل إنك بترد وتعبر بجد ميرسى على ذوقك

jesus with you &bless you
jesus avec vous​


----------



## zama (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



> لا تتدخل كثيرا في شؤونها الخاصه  وامنحها الثقه
> فان  هذا يشعرها بانها ملكه متوجه داخل قلبك



معناه أيه الكلام دا ؟؟

أمال حياة شركة أزاى بئى ولا دا كلام جرائد ؟؟ !!

أشكرك ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



mora22 قال:


> hero mena gerges قال:
> 
> 
> > :94:
> ...


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



joy rufaeel قال:


> مش بقولك الأجمل إنك بترد وتعبر بجد ميرسى على ذوقك
> 
> jesus with you &bless you
> jesus avec vous​


شكرا جوووووووى لزوقك ومرورك المره التانيه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



zama قال:


> معناه أيه الكلام دا ؟؟
> 
> أمال حياة شركة أزاى بئى ولا دا كلام جرائد ؟؟ !!
> 
> أشكرك ..


لا يا زاما موش كلام جرايد

ربنا خلق امنا حواء من ضلع من ابونا ادم

ومعنى كدا انو الراجل امكن واقوى من البنت

ومار بولس بيقول" شجعوا  صغار النفوس اسندوا الضعفاء تأنوا على الجميع"

فالمقصود هنا بشأن امر او رأى

فلو اخدت امر او قالت رأيها فى موضوع 

مش تعارضها وتقولها لا 

لكن قولها نجرب ونشوف 

وتحاور معاها 

او

 ممكن تكون البنت رغايه شويه 

متقولش بطلى رغى 

او بتحب النضافه

متقولش بطلى نضافه


اتمنى يكون الموضوع مفهوم

ونورت بمرورك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

 واذا كانت هى سبب عذابى ماذا افعل


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



saed_sad25 قال:


> واذا كانت هى سبب عذابى ماذا افعل


طبعا موش هقولك طلقها

لان بالزواج المسيحى يسير الزوجان جسدا واحد

فأفرض مثلا يعنى دراعك اتكسر بعد الشر هل هتقطعه 

والا هتعالجه اكيد هتعالجه

فأعتبر مراتك مثل دراعك وعالجها 

شكرا لمرورك
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

موضوع جميل 
شكرا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*نورتى بنت العدرا بمرورك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## dodoz (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*ههههههه*
*لالا احنا كده هنتغر*
*ميرسى لييك*
*موضووع جمييل جداا*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## back_2_zero (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
كلة كلام ابن عم حديد يا مينا


----------



## Nemo (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

مش عارفة اقتبس ايه ولا ايه الموضوع كله اكتر من رائع
والاحلى ان الحبيب يكون كل شىء وهى هتكون تحت رجليه 
ميرسى كتير يا جميل ع الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



hero mena gerges قال:


> لا يا زاما موش كلام جرايد
> 
> ربنا خلق امنا حواء من ضلع من ابونا ادم
> 
> ...



يا حبيبى الكلام اللى أنت قلته كويس ، لكن 

ليه بتعتبر التدخل يدنو من التطفل ؟؟ !!

و دا واضح فى كلامك بالموضوع بتقول (( *لا تتدخل* )) ..

التدخل ربما يكون للإصلاح ..

من حق الأنسان أنه يشارك شريكه فى أمور حياته ، و (( دا مش يعتبر تدخل )) ..

أسمح لى أقول أننى أرى لغط فى المفاهيم المشار إليها ..

لكى نرسى قواعد سليمة لهذه العلاقة المتشابكة الحميمة حتماً و لابد أن نرجع كل مفهوم لمكانه الصحيح ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



zama قال:


> يا حبيبى الكلام اللى أنت قلته كويس ، لكن
> 
> ليه بتعتبر التدخل يدنو من التطفل ؟؟ !!
> 
> ...


_*
يبقا حضرتك عندك مافهيم غلط
وحقولك على حاجه
افرض انو 
كل ما تقابل بنت وتهزر معاها تلاقيها موش قابله
تهزر معاك ولا تتكلم
فاكيد هتقول هى ليه البنات موش بطقنى
وكدا انتا عممت انو كل البنات موش بتحبك
لكن دا غلط 
لانك عممت على البنات كلها 
موش اللى قابلتها
او
كل ماتقابل واحد موش بيفهمك
اكيد هتقول هى الناس موش بتفهمنى ليه
ويبقا كدا عممت على الكل 


وانا اقصد لا تتدخل فى شؤنها
فماتخدش الكلمه بمجملها 
اكيد هيبقى تفاهم وتدخل بين الزوج والزوجه فى حب

شكرا زاما لمرورك ومناقشتك 
ربنا يباكك
*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



dodoz قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *لالا احنا كده هنتغر*
> *ميرسى لييك*
> *موضووع جمييل جداا*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


هههههههههههههه
هرجع فى كلامى
شكرا دودوز لمرورك
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*


شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*شكرا نيمو لمرورك*​


----------



## zama (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*



> _*يبقا حضرتك عندك مافهيم غلط
> وحقولك على حاجه
> افرض انو
> كل ما تقابل بنت وتهزر معاها تلاقيها موش قابله
> ...



مفيش غلط و لا حاجة لو عندى غلط ياريت توضحه ..

أنا أستحالة هاخد حالة فردية لأحكم من خلالها بالأنابة عن الكل ، دا أستحالة ..

لكن أنت وضحت فى كلامك الأخير الأختلاف اللى بينى و بينك 



> _*وانا اقصد لا تتدخل فى شؤنها
> فماتخدش الكلمه بمجملها
> اكيد هيبقى تفاهم وتدخل بين الزوج والزوجه فى حب
> *_



لما أنت تذكر لا تتدخل بدون شروط معنى كدا أنك بتقصد (( لا تتدخل مطلقاً )) و هو دا الغلط و اللغط الذى يحدث فى المفاهيم ..

لكن لما قولت _*اكيد هيبقى تفاهم وتدخل بين الزوج والزوجه فى حب

*_كدا تمام ..

_*فماتخدش الكلمه بمجملها *_

من خلال كلامك بتكلم ، كلامك هو اللى بيفسر نفسه .. 

عموماً أشكرك ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يونيو 2010)

*رد: اكسب قلب حبيبتك بكلمه..لا...!*

*خلاص يا حج ههههههههه
 احنا اللتنين كنا فاهمين بعض غلط 
شكرا يا زاما لمناقشتك
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## SALVATION (29 يونيو 2010)

_روعة يوستيكا_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

